
Brain, refactored - ingve
https://www.murrayc.com/permalink/2018/12/07/brain-refactored/
======
social_quotient
Congrats this is an amazing achievement for you/anyone!

Any chance you could add more timeline annotations to the story? I’d love to
see how long some of this took so I can see what sort of time commitment this
was.

